# vinyl tops vs stayfast



## qpang.ss (Jun 18, 2011)

Which do you prefer???

Im looking to do my 63 impala in a SADDLE color but having a hard time finding it in stayfast but can get it in vinyl


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I prefer vynil,


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Vinyl looks old school and stayfast looks custom. I had vinyl on my car for years, now I have stayfast. I personally like both looks. I couldn't find the color I needed in vinyl, thats why I went eith stayfast. Be pprepared to pay about double for stayfast, also labor for installation is more.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

stay fast gets my vote


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Check with kee tops, they had the best prices and shipping was fast.


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

I UNDERSTAND PAYING DOUBLE FOR THE STAYFAST MATERIAL, CAUSE IT DOES COST WAY MORE, BUT WHY PAY DOUBLE FOR THE INSTALL, IT GOES ON THE SAME WAY AS VYNAL... I'VE DONE MANY TOPS AND THERE IS NO DIFFERANCE ON THE INSTALL, IF YOUR PAYIN DOUBLE LABOR YOUR GETTIN RIPPED OF...


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

dat620 said:


> I UNDERSTAND PAYING DOUBLE FOR THE STAYFAST MATERIAL, CAUSE IT DOES COST WAY MORE, BUT WHY PAY DOUBLE FOR THE INSTALL, IT GOES ON THE SAME WAY AS VYNAL... I'VE DONE MANY TOPS AND THERE IS NO DIFFERANCE ON THE INSTALL, IF YOUR PAYIN DOUBLE LABOR YOUR GETTIN RIPPED OF...


I agree with you on that. My upholstery guy told me its harder to stretch and work the material, thats why it vosts more to install stayfast. With vinyl its easier to work and manipulate the material into curves and crevices. I got four quotes and they told me all the same thing.


----------



## qpang.ss (Jun 18, 2011)

Whats the difference between sailcloth and stayfast


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

qpang.ss said:


> Whats the difference between sailcloth and stayfast


Not much as looks, but stayfast is thicker and has more uv protection, also its more resistant to water.


----------



## qpang.ss (Jun 18, 2011)

divine69impala said:


> Not much as looks, but stayfast is thicker and has more uv protection, also its more resistant to water.


Thanks for all the info!


----------



## qpang.ss (Jun 18, 2011)

Any body know if there u s a SADDLE stayfast top???


----------



## jrod6676 (Sep 10, 2012)

I did vinyl but stayfast is the way to go try kee auto tops google it I've gotten 2 tops from them 
Or Ez tops


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

qpang.ss said:


> Any body know if there u s a SADDLE stayfast top???


Get white stayfast dyed?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

That will look like shit. U may not find a saddle stayfast top. But ez tops will make u a top out of any material u send them. Even denim if u want. They wobt warranty it though,


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DONT THE VINL SHRINK OUT IT HOT WEATHER?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Heat expands not shrink....but no i never had a shrink or stretch issue


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

lone star said:


> Heat expands not shrink....but no i never had a shrink or stretch issue


Not even when you swim?? Lmao


----------

